# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [WoTLk]Naxxramas Mount

## Syan

*
Found this on wowhead. Could be a mount similar to the AQ ones or for the 4 horsemen to use during the encounter.

link here:* *Naxxramas Deathcharger - Spell - World of Warcraft*

----------


## heiser

Nice find, looks like were gonna get some new mounts! +Rep

----------


## [Shon3m]

lawl its a deathknights mount >.< i'll try an get a pic.....

----------


## ZnyX

I dont belive its the DK's mount, only the DKs will be able to use their deathcharger, why should we be able to use the DKs, when Paladins mount never was possible to retreive?
Imo, i think this would just be a ''new'' version of baron rivendares mount, maybe with some new textures or something.

Makes absolutely no sense to give non dks a dk mount.

----------


## heiser

Not the DK's mount.... lol, im in the beta and this isnt what we get

----------


## Hellgawd

*Huzzah, moar mounts!
I bet the next mount will be a penguin.*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Meh I think it will be another look-alike skeleton horse.

When will blizz finally show off heir submarine mounts!

----------


## X-CON

That mount is so EPIC!!

----------


## Akrokis

> That mount is so EPIC!!


I wait untill screenshots before saying that.  :Frown:

----------


## The Doctor

More than likely it will be a version of the DK mount. If it's another undead horse it will definitely be a let down.

----------


## Timmy420

Awsomeness!!!!

----------


## saver15

Can someone post a screenshot, this is like playing darts with grass or sth.

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Meh I think it will be another look-alike skeleton horse.
> 
> When will blizz finally show off heir submarine mounts!


Lawl........Submarine mounts

----------


## verrycool

I hope it's gunna be some different skin.

----------


## Thomasmo

I dunno why, but I always favoured the skeletal horse mounts. Hope this one looks sick, not like the others.

----------


## sh4wnyo

more horse mounts..?

----------


## Syan

Looks like it will have the same model as the Barron mount.

----------


## Oggranarr

They could atleast give it a more Deathknight Look to it.
Not sure how it would look though.. but still :/

----------


## ownage noob

i agree a deathknight look to it would be cool

----------


## Noobcraft

Its going to have its model changed to the dk mount curently its still looking like the old undead mounts.

----------


## CarlZon

Geif pig mount!  :Smile:

----------


## Damare0

/sigh

blizz do too much cntrl+c cntrl+v

moar new stuffs plox

----------


## Oggranarr

and not only with mounts..
Same with items and NPCs.

----------


## Kevve

Also, look at Troll Starting camp and Elwynn forest. Almost exactly the same, just other textures.

----------


## Jeddy

I think blizzard died through the making of WOTLK so many aspects bugged and missing.

----------


## andrego91

> /sigh
> 
> blizz do too much cntrl+c cntrl+v
> 
> moar new stuffs plox


idd, I really hope the tier 8 and 9 will look cooler than tier 7 and 7.5 did ...

----------


## Zerfallen

> idd, I really hope the tier 8 and 9 will look cooler than tier 7 and 7.5 did ...


The tier 3 redo was mediocre at best. They failed to make the 9 piece set into a 5 piece imo.

----------


## drewproject86

> *Huzzah, moar mounts!
> I bet the next mount will be a penguin.*


i cant wait for that!!! haha a penguin mount would be EPIC :Wink:

----------


## Kaim

> *Huzzah, moar mounts!
> I bet the next mount will be a penguin.*


would be overpowered

----------


## Mr Barbeque

If you click "view in 3d" you can see that it looks like the baron mount in 60 naxx

but ofc, this might be a placeholder.

----------


## darkmage113

=o that's epic.

----------


## Roflkartoffel31514

Anyone have screen of the mount?

----------


## Lothe

> Anyone have screen of the mount?


Nope but my best guess would be that its the Baron mount

----------


## Lahmezz

Nice one, though I want crocodile mount ;<

----------


## steper1337

It looks like baron mount.. I dont think it exists does it ? :Smile:

----------


## Wihl

Havent heard about is anywhere else so i assume no.

----------


## gfex

Its be great to see this mount in my colection

----------


## viktor1908

Nice find +Rep cookie to you  :Smile:

----------


## Freemanareso

I believe if no one has found evidence that this is a loot item, i'm betting my 50 cents worth it's a four horseman spell

----------


## MentalAssault

> I believe if no one has found evidence that this is a loot item, i'm betting my 50 cents worth it's a four horseman spell


I'm in with you on that bet.

----------


## gfour

Nice find  :Smile:

----------


## Robzz

> *I bet the next mount will be a penguin.*


That would be like, OMG epic lol

----------


## fabled16

lol penguin mount = win

----------


## Thunderofnl

It's the new baron mount Baron Rivendare will be dropping in the new naxx in northrend.
just copcated this from wowhead comments XD

----------


## McWeakSauce

That's a definate /need for me!

----------


## Bunster

More mounts you say ay? lo lsounds good i wants :P

----------


## hooters41

Undead mounts are awesome.

----------


## Concept X

Why are people reviving a months old thread, and the mount was never implemented unless it became the DK class mount and they re-named the spell.

----------

